# Big Cubes Solve of the Day! 4x4-7x7



## RedTopCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

Welcome to the 4x4-7x7 Solve of the Day thread! this thread is the same layout as the 3x3 2x2 skewb and pyra thread but with big cubes. The results will be stored on the same file as the other solve of the day thread but on a different page. Without further delay here are the scrambles!

4x4 |


Spoiler



Uw D' B' Fw Rw Uw2 Rw' D' U2 Rw' B2 D B' Rw Fw' Uw2 U F Rw Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' B' R2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 F2 L' D' R F2 D Uw2 Rw


5x5 |


Spoiler



Rw2 Lw F B Lw' F2 Bw2 Fw R' B U2 Dw Rw' L' B2 Fw Rw' B Rw' U2 Rw2 B Uw2 Dw Lw B Lw2 Uw2 B Uw B' Lw2 B2 L D2 F' Uw2 U2 Bw2 F' L2 F' Lw Uw' Rw2 Dw D' R L U' B2 Fw2 D' Bw2 Lw' L F L' U2 Rw2


6x6 |


Spoiler



B' L' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw Lw' B' U' Bw2 Rw2 L2 D2 F2 U' 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw' Dw2 U' D Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 B 3Rw' B Uw2 D2 Lw Rw' Fw2 Uw' R 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw R2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Fw' D Rw Fw' B2 Lw L2 D2 Rw' 3Uw Lw' D' U2 Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' F2 D2 Uw' 3Uw' B' Fw 3Uw' B 3Uw' B Rw2 3Rw' Fw' L' 3Uw2 Uw F2 L Rw2 Dw D2 Lw' Dw2 Uw'


7x7 |


Spoiler



3Dw' Lw Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Bw B' F' 3Fw' Uw D Bw' 3Rw2 D 3Dw 3Bw D' Fw2 Dw 3Lw Rw Bw2 3Fw' Dw B Dw F B2 Lw Uw F' Uw U 3Bw 3Uw R' 3Rw' L' Fw' 3Uw B' D U2 3Bw' Rw Fw 3Dw2 Lw D 3Dw' Uw U 3Uw' F Bw2 Uw U D 3Dw2 Dw Lw B U' Bw 3Bw' U' F2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw' D Uw' 3Lw F' 3Rw L Rw' 3Fw' B L2 3Dw Dw 3Rw' Uw 3Dw2 R2 D2 Bw 3Lw' F2 Dw 3Rw' Uw2 U D B Bw' L2



My Results


Spoiler



4x4 | 50.598


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 17, 2018)

4x4- 1:02.06


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 17, 2018)

4x4- 53.54
5x5- 1:52.66
6x6- 3:43.74
7x7- 5:56.88


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

4x4: 1:32.18


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 18, 2018)

4x4 - 52.70
5x5 - 1:42.26
6x6 - 3:32.01
7x7 - 5:30.03


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

Chris Van Der Brink said:


> 7x7- 5:56.88





cubeshepherd said:


> 7x7 - 5:30.03



I am amazed at your 7x7 skills I solved on the other day and it took me over 20 minutes!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 18, 2018)

I wont try the daily today, but do these solves follow WCA regs? For example, if you misscramble for 6 or 7 is it fine?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> I wont try the daily today, but do these solves follow WCA regs? For example, if you misscramble for 6 or 7 is it fine?


It on 6 and 7 it probably won't affect you time so I guess its fine but try to scramble properly


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 50.598
2nd @cubeshepherd | 52.70
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 53.54

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:42.26
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:52.66

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:32.01
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:43.74

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:30.03
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:56.88

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
4x4 |


Spoiler



Rw2 Fw Uw' B U D2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D' Rw' F2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F' Fw D Fw2 Uw2 B R B' L2 Fw Rw' L Fw D2 Rw' D' F Fw2 Uw Fw F D2 B


5x5 |


Spoiler



Fw' Uw2 D F2 Fw2 Dw L' Uw Rw F2 Dw' R' D L2 Fw B2 D' U' L Rw' F' Uw' D2 L2 Dw U' Rw' D2 Bw F Uw2 F' B2 Uw' D2 L' Rw2 B' U B' Dw' R Fw' R' Dw' Uw' B' L2 Rw Lw D' Dw Rw2 Bw2 B Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw'


6x6 |


Spoiler



U D2 F Lw' F' 3Rw2 Uw D2 R' B' Dw Uw' L Bw D2 Dw B Fw L 3Rw' Rw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' D' Bw2 B F Uw' D2 U Fw' 3Rw Fw B' D2 Lw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Lw U' Fw Rw Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' B Fw2 R' D' 3Fw Rw' 3Uw' Bw' F2 L2 3Fw B2 3Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R Rw2 Fw2 F2 3Uw' U 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw Lw' U L' Fw'


7x7 |


Spoiler



Bw' 3Fw 3Uw2 R2 Bw D' 3Dw2 3Rw' Rw Uw' B 3Fw' D B 3Uw D 3Dw Uw' Lw2 3Rw D R 3Rw2 B Fw' U Dw' 3Fw Lw' 3Lw L' 3Fw R' Lw' D2 3Lw2 Uw' B2 3Uw Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' D L' 3Fw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Fw2 B' D 3Lw' B2 U' Uw D' Bw 3Rw2 D2 L' U2 R' L U2 3Rw Uw' L' 3Rw' Rw' U' Fw' Bw 3Dw Bw' U' 3Lw' 3Dw2 U' F2 B' Rw2 F' 3Uw' R2 F' 3Rw2 Dw R' 3Lw Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Lw' Rw' Fw



My Results
4x4 | 52.234


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 19, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 52.234

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
4x4 |


Spoiler



B' D2 R2 F Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw L F2 B Uw' U' Rw R2 B R' Fw' Rw Fw R2 Rw Fw D L2 U' R L Rw2 B' D L2 F' L' Uw R2 F D2 F U2


5x5 |


Spoiler



U Fw2 Rw L2 B' Uw Lw2 F2 U2 R' Rw' Fw L' B' Bw Uw Bw Dw2 L Uw Fw Bw D2 L U' R2 D' B F Rw' L' Fw Uw' Dw L2 U2 Uw' L Bw2 F2 U' B Dw2 Rw U Dw2 Lw' F2 Dw' B L' F' R U2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 D


6x6 |


Spoiler



F' Rw2 D2 U Bw' F 3Fw2 Lw L2 3Uw2 L Bw Fw' U2 B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 U R Uw Rw' R' 3Rw Dw 3Uw' R 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw B F' R' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw2 Uw F2 Bw2 Rw' B Bw Dw' F2 3Fw R2 Rw 3Uw Bw Uw' 3Uw Bw2 D' Rw2 U R U L U Lw' B R' U2 F L' Bw2 F Rw' L B2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw' R2 F2 Lw2 3Uw Bw' D2 L2 3Rw2


7x7 |


Spoiler



3Dw' Dw U2 Uw R 3Fw' U Uw2 Rw 3Lw' Uw Bw' 3Uw' R2 B' 3Bw' Rw D' 3Rw2 Rw R L2 Fw2 3Fw R2 D' Bw' 3Bw' 3Uw L D Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw' Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw' Uw Bw2 F Uw2 R Dw' 3Bw 3Lw 3Dw L2 3Uw' U2 Rw 3Lw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Bw' D 3Lw R' 3Bw 3Dw Fw' L' 3Bw F' 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw' U 3Uw' L R2 F 3Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 3Dw Fw 3Fw' Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Rw' Uw U R' 3Uw' L U' L2 F2 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw Rw


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 20, 2018)

4x4- 53.09
5x5- 1:46.09
6x6- 4:07.92
7x7- 5:54.42


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 20, 2018)

4x4 - 54.58
5x5 - 1:49.01
6x6 - 3:22.60
7x7 - 5:27.06


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

4x4 | 50.452


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

Got any cubing friends on SS Forum? Tell them about this thread so we can have full podiums!

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 50.452 | NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 53.09
3rd @cubeshepherd | 54.58

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:46.09
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:49.01

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:22.60 | NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4:07.92

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:27.06 | NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:54.42

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
4x4 |


Spoiler



F2 Uw' F U2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' L Uw' B L B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F Rw' L' U D Rw F L' U F L F2 Uw' F2 Uw2 U2 D F2 U L2 U' F


5x5 |


Spoiler



Fw2 F Uw' Lw' D2 B2 R' D2 Lw' R U2 B' U' F2 Lw' R2 Fw2 R' L2 F' L' D2 R Fw' U2 D2 F' Bw2 U' Fw' D2 Bw' R Lw' Uw F U F2 Lw2 Bw Lw' F2 U Bw2 F B' Uw Fw' B Dw2 F L2 B2 F2 L Rw2 B' Bw D2 Fw2


6x6 |


Spoiler



R2 Uw2 B Dw' R2 Uw' 3Fw' Dw Uw 3Fw' Fw Bw' U Uw L Fw' B' 3Rw' L2 R2 D' 3Rw2 D' Lw2 Uw2 F B2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw' Lw' L' R2 Bw' D 3Fw2 R' Bw U2 3Rw' Uw' Bw' L 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 3Uw' F2 B' Uw2 F2 Dw2 Fw U2 Uw 3Uw Rw2 U2 Lw U' R Dw2 D2 L D Fw2 L' Fw' 3Fw 3Rw Lw' Uw Fw' Uw' D' B2 R' B' L2 Uw'


7x7 |


Spoiler



3Dw' U2 Rw U' 3Dw2 R Lw' 3Fw Lw Fw' B 3Rw2 D2 3Bw 3Dw 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw Fw' Dw Lw F Dw2 B R2 3Fw F Dw B 3Dw U2 3Fw2 Fw' U 3Dw' 3Rw' R2 Bw2 Rw U2 Fw B' R F' 3Uw' U2 3Fw' F' D R 3Uw Dw 3Bw2 3Dw Rw' Fw Uw' 3Dw2 Fw R2 3Bw2 3Fw' R2 3Lw Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw' U 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Fw D' U2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw2 L' U 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw' R' 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw' B2 Lw2 Uw B



My Results
4x4 | 53.777


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 21, 2018)

4x4- 58.00
5x5- 1:48.03
6x6- 3:14.46 
7x7- 5:45.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 21, 2018)

4x4 - 57.77
5x5 - 1:48.66
6x6 - 3:30.14
7x7 - 5:44.06


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Guys I totally forgot but I'm gonna be gone starting tomorrow until this Sunday. If you would like to post for any certain day you are free to just give a heads up so no one else does. I will edit the spreadsheet for those days the day I get back.

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 53.777
2nd @cubeshepherd | 57.77
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 58

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:48.03
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:48.66

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:14.46 NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:30.14

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:44.06
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.45.65

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
4x4 |


Spoiler



R2 U2 F Uw B2 Uw2 D' B Fw R Fw Uw U' Rw' Uw2 F Uw' B L U2 Uw L Rw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw' Fw B' Rw2 L2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D L Uw R


5x5 |


Spoiler



R2 L2 Lw' F Lw' U2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Dw2 Bw2 F' Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw U2 B Uw' L B Uw2 B2 Fw' L' Bw Dw F' Lw' L Uw' U Fw' R' L F2 B D' Uw2 U2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' B Fw2 U2 R2 Fw' Lw2 F2 Bw U' Dw' Rw Dw'


6x6 |


Spoiler



Bw' 3Rw2 Fw' Bw2 B' R' U' Fw2 Bw2 R2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Dw2 L' Fw' Bw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw' Rw2 Dw U2 Bw2 R 3Fw U Rw2 3Uw Bw2 Lw 3Uw Dw2 L2 D' F R' Uw D' B' U2 Fw' Rw B2 Uw2 L2 3Uw Rw2 Dw 3Rw D' Rw' U' 3Fw2 Fw' Bw Lw Dw2 L2 3Rw Bw' 3Uw2 B' U' F' Rw' Dw' Bw Lw2 Bw2 Uw' F Rw'


7x7 |


Spoiler



D2 Uw2 Rw' B' Dw' Fw2 Rw Lw 3Dw Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw' D2 F' Lw2 D R Dw' 3Fw Fw2 F' Uw U2 L' Bw' U Rw2 3Dw B' 3Dw 3Lw' F L 3Fw L2 3Fw2 U' F' B Rw 3Bw' 3Dw2 U2 3Lw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' 3Lw 3Fw' F Bw2 L2 U' D 3Fw2 Rw B L U' Rw' 3Bw Dw2 Rw 3Lw L2 D Dw Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw Rw' Fw2 Uw2 3Lw Bw 3Fw 3Lw Uw' D L Lw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' R' 3Dw' F2 Rw' Bw2 R' 3Rw' 3Lw F2 3Bw2 3Lw' R'



My Results
4x4 | 54.027


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 21, 2018)

4x4 - 48.42 Yea! Sub 50
5x5 - 1:55.77
6x6 - 3:32.73
7x7 - 5:47.21


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 22, 2018)

4x4- 57.93
5x5- 1:48.46
6x6- 3:28.21
7x7- 5:44.39


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 48.42 NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @tigermaxi | 54.02
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 57.93

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:48.46
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:55.77

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:28.21
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:32.73

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:44.39
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.47.21

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
4x4 |


Spoiler



R2 L B2 F2 U' L2 U' Fw F' R' L2 U2 Fw' R B' R' L2 Uw2 Fw F' Rw R2 B L2 Rw2 B' D2 R2 Uw Rw' F' Uw B' Rw2 D L' F' B' D' F


5x5 |


Spoiler



L2 B2 Fw' Rw' Uw F' Uw' Lw Bw F' Lw' Bw D Dw' U' Lw Rw' U Dw L Dw' L2 Uw Lw2 Rw R L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw' R Rw Lw Uw' Dw2 L B L' Uw Dw2 U2 Fw' L2 R' Bw' R2 Rw' U' Uw' Dw' B' L2 F' Uw Rw' Fw F' R'


6x6 |


Spoiler



Lw2 L2 Rw2 U2 Fw U2 Lw2 3Rw' F' Lw2 L Fw Uw Bw' Dw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Rw' D 3Uw' Fw F2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 3Rw U2 Fw2 F' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' F' Fw2 3Uw2 D Rw2 Bw F' L F2 3Rw' Dw R2 Fw Bw Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 R' B' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 R2 3Fw2 Rw Dw2 R B U2 D' Fw D' Uw Rw2 Uw F B2 R2 Bw


7x7 |


Spoiler



Lw2 Rw' 3Fw L' 3Bw2 F R' U R2 3Fw Uw R B2 Uw2 D' L2 Bw2 L2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw D' Rw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw' L2 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw 3Uw2 3Bw2 Dw D' F' Bw Fw U2 L' F2 3Lw' D2 3Lw2 Lw Uw2 U2 3Rw U' Lw 3Dw' F L Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 U' 3Fw B 3Uw Fw' D2 Lw' Uw' R Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw F2 3Fw Fw' 3Uw2 3Bw' U' Dw2 3Bw Lw2 3Bw 3Rw' Uw Fw' B Lw R' D 3Rw Bw' 3Lw' Lw' 3Bw' B' F Rw2 Dw D2 R' 3Fw' Dw' Bw Fw' 3Lw2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 22, 2018)

4x4- 53.97 
5x5- 2:04.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 23, 2018)

4x4 - 56.26
5x5 - 1:45.03
6x6 - 3:23.60 
7x7 - 5:43.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 24, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Trexrush1 | 53.97
2nd @cubeshepherd | 56.26

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:45.03
2nd @Trexrush1 | 2:04.30

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:23.60

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:43.02

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scrambles



4x4 - U R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' B Rw Fw' Uw' D U Fw2 U2 Uw B2 U2 R2 L' Uw U L' Rw' Uw Rw' U' F Rw2 U Uw2 R F2 L Fw' B Rw' F Uw2 B





Spoiler: 5x5 scrambles



5x5 - D' R2 Rw F2 Rw Dw2 R2 D Bw' Lw Rw2 Dw2 Rw L' Bw2 Lw' L U Bw' D2 Uw' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Rw U' L D' Fw Lw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw B2 U' R Rw D B2 U' Uw2 Fw' F' Dw U2 Lw' B2 F2 Rw' Uw2 F' R2





Spoiler: 6x6 scrambles



6x6 -
3Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw L' R U' Bw2 3Uw Bw' Fw F2 Rw Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 R' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw R 3Fw2 R' Lw' 3Uw B F2 L2 Lw' B 3Rw' 3Uw2 B2 U2 L' 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Rw2 F' Rw Lw L2 D2 3Uw L' B2 R 3Rw B Lw U2 L' 3Uw2 F' Rw2 F2 3Fw' D2 3Rw' L Dw Uw Rw' L' Bw Dw' B 3Uw F R' Uw' Lw Dw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scrambles



7x7 - Bw2 Rw2 3Bw2 3Fw Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 B2 R L' D2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 F2 B2 3Lw' Uw Bw2 3Dw2 Bw Uw F' D 3Bw R F B2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 U2 3Uw' L2 3Rw Dw U2 3Bw 3Fw' B2 D2 F2 U Uw2 3Uw2 F' R 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 B' F 3Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw' L' 3Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw U 3Uw' Fw U2 R' Bw' 3Dw 3Uw B' 3Dw2 F' 3Uw2 B2 3Lw2 L Bw Dw U' L' R' Fw' D2 3Dw Bw Dw2 F2 3Bw2 B2 U' 3Rw2 F Bw' 3Lw 3Rw'


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 24, 2018)

4x4 - 56.94
5x5- 2:16.06


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 24, 2018)

4x4 - 54.19
5x5 - 1:43.62
6x6 - 3:12.27
7x7 - 5:43.12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry to all the I forgot to post yesterdays results, but here are todays.

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 54.19
2nd @Trexrush1 | 56.94

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:43.62
2nd @Trexrush1 | 2:16.06

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:12.27 New SOTD Record

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:43.12

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

*4x4 *- R Uw D L' Rw' B F2 L' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw L2 U2 Fw2 B U' B2 U2 L2 U' Rw' R' F' Rw B2 R2 U F' L' F Fw2 L Fw L F2 Fw D'

*5x5 *- Bw' U' B D' Rw' L2 Lw Uw L' D' Bw2 Dw' Bw' Uw' R' Uw2 Lw Dw' U2 L F Fw Bw Dw' D R' B2 Uw2 U2 L R Dw' L2 Dw L Dw' B2 Bw' R Uw R Bw2 R F2 Fw D2 Dw2 R' U B Uw' F2 B' Uw B D' R' F2 U Bw'

*6x6 *- Fw Rw2 3Uw Bw2 Uw' R Bw Dw' 3Fw2 U' Lw R Rw' Fw' B 3Rw2 U' L2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw U2 Dw' B2 L 3Rw2 U' 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw R2 D 3Rw2 F2 Bw L2 R Uw2 B' Bw Dw2 R D' L' F 3Rw Lw L F' Fw2 3Rw R2 Lw Rw L2 F Rw2 Lw 3Rw' D' B2 U' R U2 D Rw D' Bw2 R2 Lw' U L' 3Rw' F U' 3Rw2 Rw2 F 3Rw Bw

*7x7 *- 3Fw' 3Dw L2 F Bw Rw' F2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Lw' F' 3Uw' 3Lw Dw' U2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' Bw F' R Lw 3Fw 3Bw R2 F2 Lw Uw2 R Dw Rw2 F L' 3Fw' F2 Bw D2 Bw Dw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Fw 3Dw R U' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Uw' Rw' Fw Bw 3Bw' 3Uw L' R D2 3Lw U R' D R F L' Dw2 D 3Fw' B' Uw D 3Lw2 3Bw Bw R' 3Fw2 U Uw' D 3Fw D Lw Uw' Bw 3Lw2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 Dw' 3Lw Dw' Lw' Uw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw F' D' Bw2 3Dw2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 25, 2018)

4x4 : 52.834

My Magnetic wuque mini is coming in the mail soon, so hopefully I become sub 50 soon! I currently use a non-magnetic spring compressed wuque so its very wobbly and locky, but I manage


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 26, 2018)

4x4 - 57.13
5x5 - 1:47.05
6x6 - 3:24.36
7x7 - 5:48.01


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 26, 2018)

4x4- 54.01
5x5- 1:45.20
6x6- 3:28.88
7x7- 6:14.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 26, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Trexrush1 | 52.83
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 54.01
3rd @cubeshepherd | 57.13

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:45.20
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:47.05

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:24.36
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:28.88

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:48.01
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 6:14.01

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

*4x4 *- Rw R2 U' Rw Fw B2 D R' F2 B' R2 D' L R2 Uw' D2 B Rw' R B D L2 R' Uw Rw2 L' R Uw D' Fw2 U R Fw' L' Rw D2 F2 D2 U' L2

*5x5 *-Dw R2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' Lw2 B' D2 L Uw2 L' U2 Rw L' Lw B2 Bw2 Uw2 R Lw2 U' F R2 Rw2 B L B2 Rw D2 Bw2 R D L' Uw L Uw' R' D Lw' Bw' D Rw' Lw' R' D' L Fw2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' Lw2 B2 D Lw2 Dw' Uw Lw'

*6x6 *- 3Rw2 Dw' U Fw' 3Rw 3Fw' Bw 3Rw Lw 3Uw Rw2 L Lw' D U' Rw Lw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 Uw Bw' 3Fw2 D2 Lw Bw2 F' U' B2 F Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw Fw Lw2 3Uw Rw Uw2 Lw2 3Fw Bw' D' Fw Bw2 Lw Fw 3Uw D2 Fw 3Uw2 Rw' F2 D' 3Uw' L D U2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw R2 F2 B D 3Uw Fw2 R2 Lw' Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 F' 3Uw Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw 3Uw'

*7x7 *- B2 U Fw2 D' L2 Uw' D2 3Fw2 Dw2 F2 Rw U' 3Rw' Bw' Uw 3Dw2 F' 3Dw U 3Fw' B' Fw Dw R' Rw L2 Fw' B2 F' Dw2 3Dw2 Rw' L2 Bw' 3Uw2 Uw U Bw' Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Lw2 D2 U2 B R' Dw2 3Uw R' F U Dw2 D' Lw Uw Bw2 Lw Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw Dw' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 D' R' Bw2 3Lw2 Rw 3Dw Rw 3Uw2 R' Fw' F' L F Dw 3Fw L' 3Fw' Fw' B2 R' Lw' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw' L' Bw2 Lw' Bw' F B Lw2 D2 3Fw' U2


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 26, 2018)

4x4 | 55.941


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 26, 2018)

4x4- 56.20
5x5- 1:44.79
6x6- 3:35.22
7x7- 5:35.40


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 26, 2018)

5x5 - 2:22.431


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2018)

4x4 - 54.24
5x5 - 1:47.12
6x6 - 3:30.68
7x7 - 5:42.12


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 54.24
2nd @tigermaxi | 55.941
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 56.20

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:44.79
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:47.12
3rd @Trexrush1 | 2:22.431

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:30.68
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:35.22

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:35.4
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:42.12

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles


Spoiler: 4x4



Rw2 B' L' F Uw L B2 D' F Rw2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 Uw Fw2 L' D U' B' F D2 B2 L D2 F2 Fw Uw Fw L U L' B D' Uw2 Fw2 R Rw' U





Spoiler: 5x5



Bw2 Dw F' B Lw2 B' U' Lw2 Fw Rw Uw' F' Fw Uw2 R' Dw F2 B2 U2 B F2 L' Fw' F B Bw2 Uw D' B' Fw Uw2 Lw2 Rw B2 D2 R L Dw' Bw Uw' R2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' Bw B2 U' L' R2 Fw D Bw' F L' B2 U' Bw2 R2 Uw





Spoiler: 6x6



Dw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw' L 3Rw' U' D' 3Uw' F L' F' 3Rw 3Fw F' B2 L Fw' R' Rw 3Fw U' Bw' 3Uw' R' Uw2 Fw' D 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw' B' Fw' D' Uw R' F 3Fw B' Uw 3Fw' D' Lw B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw' D2 F2 L2 Fw' Bw R Rw B' Dw' D 3Fw' Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw Lw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 U Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw' Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Dw2





Spoiler: 7x7



3Bw' U Bw Dw' Fw' Uw' D 3Rw2 L2 Uw' Fw Lw' D 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' Bw2 3Rw' D' 3Rw' 3Uw L2 3Rw' D' Uw' Bw2 R' L F B Uw' 3Dw' Lw Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' U2 F 3Lw2 3Uw' Uw B2 L' R2 Fw Uw D2 3Lw2 D' 3Fw 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw Rw L Uw' 3Bw2 D' Lw' Dw2 U2 B' Uw Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 R B' D Rw' Uw Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw Rw2 U' Bw F 3Uw R Bw' B Dw2 Lw Bw2 D 3Bw 3Lw Bw2 F U2 3Lw F' Fw' 3Bw' 3Fw' B2 Rw2 B


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
> 1st @tigermaxi | 55.941
> 2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 56.20
> 
> ...


Would you mind adding my results in as well @tigermaxi. Thank you.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 28, 2018)

My Wuque Mini M just arrived in the mail, 4x4 is infinitely more fun now!
That being said, bad solve lol
4x4 -1:06.79
edit - mfw wrong scramble lol gimme like 30 minutes and Ill redo


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 28, 2018)

4x4- 54.99
5x5- 1:49.06
6x6- 3:53.53
7x7- 5:50.87


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 28, 2018)

4x4 - 1:03.60
Actually the right scramble this time


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey, guys, I'm gonna be gone Wednesday to Friday if someone can post that would be great! sorry about not being able to post lately today's scrambles will be up soon


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

4x4 - 56.07
5x5 - 1:46.13
6x6 - 3:36.72
7x7 - 5:50.81



tigermaxi said:


> Hey, guys, I'm gonna be gone Wednesday to Friday if someone can post that would be great! sorry about not being able to post lately today's scrambles will be up soon


I can cover again..that is if you trust me


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

My results from yesterday
4x4 | 57.178

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 54.99
2nd @cubeshepherd | 56.07
3rd @tigermaxi | 57.178

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:46.13
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:49.06

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:36.72
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:53.53

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
This is a close one
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:50.81
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:50.87


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles


Spoiler: 4x4



U' F R Fw2 B2 Uw D Fw Rw2 B F U2 R' B2 Uw' Rw Uw B2 F D U F Rw R Fw F2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw' Uw' D2 L2 D2 F' Rw' Fw' U R B2





Spoiler: 5x5



R Bw L2 Rw' R2 Uw U2 Dw' D' Fw D F2 D2 Fw Lw Bw' L U2 Dw2 B' D Uw2 Fw Uw' Bw Dw F Dw' Lw' Rw2 Dw' D2 Rw' R Dw D' L2 D2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 B2 U' Uw R B D' L' D' Dw R2 Fw2 R' D B Uw2 R2 B' R' B2





Spoiler: 6x6



B2 Lw2 Uw2 B Dw L' Fw 3Fw' D' Uw F' 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B' Rw L2 Bw 3Rw F R2 L2 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 R' Rw' U L2 3Fw Lw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' B' D' U R Uw R Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw' D' 3Rw2 D' Lw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw Bw R' Dw Fw' L' Bw' F2 Fw2 D2 3Rw2 Bw' B2 F' Dw' Rw2 3Rw2 Bw U D2 Uw' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' D' Rw 3Uw2 Lw' B2





Spoiler: 7x7



R' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw' D' 3Lw' Fw' B2 Rw2 R 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 B R' Dw 3Fw2 F' D2 3Bw' R Dw' F Uw Bw' U2 Dw 3Bw' 3Fw' Uw L' U Fw2 D' 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 3Dw Bw2 Lw' U2 3Uw' Rw' Bw Dw2 3Fw F2 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' Dw2 Rw' F 3Lw B Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Bw' F' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw D' Bw U' 3Uw2 L' Rw 3Uw2 3Bw U Dw 3Lw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' B2 Dw' 3Dw Lw2 B2 Lw' L' Fw 3Lw Uw 3Lw D Dw2 3Rw' D R2 3Lw2 Bw' U 3Uw' D' R'





Spoiler: My 4x4 Results



1:01.995


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

4x4 - 55.87
5x5 - 1:48.25
6x6 - 3:34.79
7x7 - 5:30.18


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 55.87
2nd @tigermaxi | 1:01.99

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:48.25

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:34.79

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:30.18


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today Scrambles:
4x4 - F2 L' U F Rw2 B R Rw2 D L2 F2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 F Uw Rw R' Fw Rw2 Fw2 B2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 R2 Uw' U' F' U'

5x5 - L F D Uw Lw Rw U2 Rw U Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 D B' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' F' Lw Uw' U' Dw Rw R Dw D2 F2 R L Bw2 R Dw R U' D2 Fw' Uw B Bw' L2 Bw' R Uw' R' B' F' Uw' B' D2 Uw' U' Lw Rw2 U Dw' F' U' D' Uw'

6x6 - Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' D' 3Uw F2 Rw R D2 Lw' L' Bw' Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 U R' Bw' 3Rw2 U2 Fw' Bw2 3Rw2 B2 F 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw F2 U Bw' 3Fw2 F Lw2 Rw2 U' Bw2 D' Bw' Rw 3Fw2 B' Bw 3Rw' B2 U F L B Dw2 3Rw Dw2 F' Rw' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 U2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 3Rw L R Bw' 3Uw' Bw Fw2 D2 R' Dw2 Bw2 D 3Uw2 L'

7x7 - Lw 3Lw D2 Dw' Uw2 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 U 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Lw Rw Fw2 U Dw2 3Rw R' 3Bw' U Bw Lw' Bw' D2 3Rw2 Uw R Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw2 L' 3Uw' Uw' Bw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw R' Fw Uw' R2 U Dw2 R2 Dw' Bw' 3Dw Fw2 Rw2 Fw U R2 3Uw2 U R Uw2 3Lw' Uw2 Rw' D2 3Uw F' 3Lw D2 B' 3Rw' Dw' Uw 3Lw' B' 3Bw2 Uw2 B 3Lw2 Dw' Lw' 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw Dw' Lw2 F Rw D' B' D2 3Fw2 Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 Lw U2 3Fw2 Rw Fw Rw' 3Lw'


----------



## Clément B. (Aug 29, 2018)

4x4 : 55.73
5x5 : 1:48.53


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

4x4 - 52.87
5x5 - 1:44.39
6x6 - 3:31.17
7x7 - 5:36.31


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 52.87
2nd @Clément B. | 55.73

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:44.39
2nd @Clément B. | 1:48.53

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:31.17

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:36.31


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today Scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F L2 F' Fw2 Rw R F' B' U2 Fw L2 B' Uw2 F' D Fw2 L' B2 D B Uw2 D2 R2 Uw2 R' D' F' U2 R' F2 L2 R2 Uw' L' Rw D2 B2 D U Uw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Uw' F' U D' Fw2 L2 Dw Fw2 B Rw Fw D' F2 D2 B' L U2 F' Uw L' R2 Dw F' Dw2 Uw Lw2 U2 Dw2 Lw B Rw2 R2 U' B' L2 Fw R B L F R2 Rw' B' Lw F2 L2 B F' Lw' Bw' Lw U2 Fw2 L2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' B2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



B' Bw2 Uw' F2 Rw D2 3Uw2 Bw2 B' 3Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 D Lw2 L2 B' D U Lw' U2 Bw2 U Dw2 D' Fw2 Rw Dw' Fw2 L2 Bw2 3Fw R2 Bw' U' F' Bw2 D Dw' 3Rw2 L B Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B F L 3Rw 3Uw Uw F B' Dw Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw Dw' F' Lw' D2 R' B2 3Fw' U' Uw' Rw 3Uw2 R Dw 3Uw D Fw' U' 3Uw R U2 Fw2 Bw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



B' Bw2 Uw' F2 Rw D2 3Uw2 Bw2 B' 3Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 D Lw2 L2 B' D U Lw' U2 Bw2 U Dw2 D' Fw2 Rw Dw' Fw2 L2 Bw2 3Fw R2 Bw' U' F' Bw2 D Dw' 3Rw2 L B Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B F L 3Rw 3Uw Uw F B' Dw Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw Dw' F' Lw' D2 R' B2 3Fw' U' Uw' Rw 3Uw2 R Dw 3Uw D Fw' U' 3Uw R U2 Fw2 Bw


----------



## Clément B. (Aug 31, 2018)

4x4 : 45.69 PB !!
5x5 : 1:45;21


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

4x4: 45.159
5x5: 1:43.383


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

4x4 - 52.61
5x5 - 1:47.71
6x6 - 3:47.13
7x7 - 5:40.72


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 45.15  New SOTD Record!
2nd @Clément B. | 45.69
3rd @cubeshepherd | 52.61

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 1:43.38
2nd @Clément B. | 1:45.21
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:47.71

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:47.13

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:40.72


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today Scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Rw2 D' U2 L2 Uw' D B' Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw U' Rw' D F2 Rw' D' Rw L U Rw B2 Uw Rw2 F R' L U R F' B' Rw' Uw' D' B'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Uw' R' Rw2 U' Dw2 Lw L U L' Bw2 D L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 B Rw D2 B2 Lw Dw2 L Lw2 F2 R' Uw2 Fw' D2 B' U Lw' B' Lw2 D' Dw' U' R2 B' L Fw Rw' U Bw2 R' Uw' Rw' Uw2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2 L B F' D Uw B2 Dw' D





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



U2 Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 R' Bw D' Dw2 F2 3Uw' Lw Fw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 L Dw 3Fw2 D2 F2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw F2 3Uw B Rw2 D' Rw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw Dw2 D U2 F' R2 Bw L Dw2 Bw Uw2 Rw F' L' U' Uw B Rw2 Dw Uw2 U D' Bw' Uw' D Rw' B' F2 U2 3Uw2 Lw' F' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Lw2 R Uw 3Fw' Fw F2 Uw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Lw' Uw2 U' 3Rw Rw' Uw' Lw2 Bw' U' F2 B 3Rw2 B 3Fw2 3Dw Rw Dw D 3Dw2 U' Uw2 3Fw2 R 3Uw' Uw' 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw F2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw 3Bw R2 3Uw2 Dw Rw2 Lw2 3Bw' Uw2 3Bw Fw2 3Fw B2 D2 3Uw2 U' F' 3Uw 3Rw2 U2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw' U B' F' Bw2 Fw Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' L U 3Dw Dw Fw D2 Fw D2 R Bw' L Uw Fw2 L2 3Bw 3Dw2 U' Uw F2 3Fw Lw 3Dw' B2 Lw' R2 Bw Rw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 B' 3Bw


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 31, 2018)

4x4: 41.69


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 1, 2018)

4x4 : 1:00.77
aaand sotd record is no longer feasible for me


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

4x4: 38.65! SOTD Record!
5x5: 1:23.41! PB
6x6: 3:13.41
7x7: 5:50.00


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

I think 6 and 7 were pbs also


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 1, 2018)

fr my hopes of sotd record are gone lol


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 1, 2018)

4x4:
56.180
5x5: 
1:53.787
6x6: 3:06.185


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 1, 2018)

4x4 | 1:02.01


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 1, 2018)

4x4- 58.82
5x5- 1:40.78
6x6- 3:43.18
7x7- 5:38.98


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

4x4 - 55.23
5x5 - 1:34.79
6x6 - 3:31.07
7x7 - 5:32.60


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 38.65 New SOTD Record!
2nd @FastCubeMaster | 41.69
3rd @cubeshepherd | 55.23

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 1:23.41 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:34.79
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:40.78

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @TipsterTrickster | 3:06.18 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 3:13.41
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3:31.07

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:32.60
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:38.98
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 5:50.00


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today Scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F2 R' Uw' F2 R2 Rw F D2 R Fw' U B' Fw F D2 L' D' Rw2 B2 L Rw' U2 Rw U2 R' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 L' F Fw' D Uw Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 R Rw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



R' B2 Bw2 R' Rw2 Lw F' Bw Dw' R' Fw2 B R D Lw2 F' D2 Lw2 U Bw' L Bw2 B' R2 Bw2 F2 U R2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw Dw Fw' F' Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw' Lw U Uw Bw Uw2 L2 R F' L R' Dw Lw' U D' L2 Rw Dw' U Bw Lw' D Rw2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



R U2 D Dw' Rw' 3Uw' Dw' Bw' B' 3Uw' B' Dw2 Uw' F Rw' Uw B2 U Fw2 Dw2 3Uw Bw2 Dw2 U D R2 U F2 U2 Lw' F2 Fw2 R' Lw' Uw Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 D2 F2 B' 3Fw2 D Rw Dw2 Lw D2 Rw2 Uw L' D' Rw Dw F' L Dw2 U' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Rw' U Fw' Dw U' Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Uw2 D U2 Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw B2 U' Lw D2 3Fw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



L' 3Dw Lw2 3Lw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw2 U2 R' Dw' F' Dw2 F' Fw2 D2 Rw Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Dw2 3Fw2 Dw2 B2 D' U2 Lw' 3Rw Dw D Rw2 3Bw 3Lw' R' F2 3Dw' Uw 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw D2 R2 3Dw U2 Fw R2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Bw2 F 3Fw L' 3Bw B 3Rw R2 L2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 R U2 3Dw' Lw U 3Bw2 3Dw' L 3Fw' Bw' U' 3Fw' Rw' L2 R 3Bw' Bw Dw' L 3Uw2 D2 3Bw2 Rw' Fw2 R 3Lw F 3Dw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 U Dw' 3Lw Uw 3Dw 3Lw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Lw F'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
> 1st @TipsterTrickster | 3:06.18 New SOTD Record!
> 2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:31.07
> 3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:43.18



Where was mine


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 2, 2018)

7x7: 
5:07.968 
cant wait for my hays 7!!!!!!!! Ill do the rest later I just wanted to get 7x7 in because I didn't do it yesterday


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

4x4: 42.58
5x5: 1:46.73 friggin pop
6x6: 3:21.59
7x7: 6:17.34


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Where was mine


Added, and sorry about that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

4x4 - 52.84
5x5 - 1:50.73
6x6 - 3:27.06
7x7 - 5:56.13


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 42.58
2nd @cubeshepherd | 52.84

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 1:46.73
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:50.73

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 3:21.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:27.06

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @TipsterTrickster | 5:07.96
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:56.13
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 6:17.34


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today Scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



L2 F L2 R2 Fw U2 L' D Fw' U2 F R F2 U2 Uw' Fw U2 Fw' D B2 Rw R L U' R D2 Fw' Rw' B' F2 U L' B2 R' B D' F' L2 Rw U'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Dw' Uw' B2 D2 B2 F R' Dw L' R U2 R' U2 Bw' Uw' F R' D' Lw' R' Bw2 D Uw L' Fw D2 U2 Bw U Dw2 R Rw2 Lw B2 Lw2 Dw U D' Bw Dw2 L Rw' Dw F' Fw2 R Lw' Rw Bw2 L2 Uw' F2 D' Dw' R D' U2 R2 L2 Rw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Uw' 3Rw Lw Dw2 D2 R2 Bw2 L' Uw F2 3Rw D2 3Rw2 Uw' R2 L2 Bw2 U' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw Fw' B2 U2 F Lw R2 B2 3Rw' Dw' Rw F R 3Uw' 3Fw Dw2 B' 3Fw2 Fw2 F U2 Fw Dw D Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw' Uw Fw' Rw' 3Uw F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw R2 Dw' 3Rw Bw2 Dw R2 B2 Rw Lw2 Uw F2 Uw' U 3Rw' Fw2 F2 3Rw' L B2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' 3Rw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Uw' 3Rw Lw Dw2 D2 R2 Bw2 L' Uw F2 3Rw D2 3Rw2 Uw' R2 L2 Bw2 U' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw Fw' B2 U2 F Lw R2 B2 3Rw' Dw' Rw F R 3Uw' 3Fw Dw2 B' 3Fw2 Fw2 F U2 Fw Dw D Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw' Uw Fw' Rw' 3Uw F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw R2 Dw' 3Rw Bw2 Dw R2 B2 Rw Lw2 Uw F2 Uw' U 3Rw' Fw2 F2 3Rw' L B2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' 3Rw'





Spoiler: My results



4x4 - 49.06
5x5 - 1:43.61
6x6 - 3:20.80
7x7 - 5:40.11


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

4x4: 46.99
5x5: 1:42.70


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 46.99
2nd @cubeshepherd | 49.06

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 1:42.70
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:43.61

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:20.80

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:40.11


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



L F2 L U' D' Fw' F D2 Uw2 U' F2 D B2 Uw2 D2 L D Rw Fw D L2 D2 L' U' B2 Rw2 L B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 L' F L2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



L2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw L' Fw' R B' R' Bw U' F Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw L' Uw' U' Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw' D2 R2 U R2 Bw U Rw2 Uw2 Lw D Fw R B' L' D L2 B Bw' Lw' R' D' U' Uw L' Rw' R2 Fw' D' R2 B Fw' Uw' Lw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



L' Dw' Rw L' 3Fw' Lw F R2 D Fw D Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw D R' F2 D2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 B F2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 3Fw Uw B U2 Bw2 Fw R' 3Rw U Rw' 3Fw Lw' Bw' 3Fw2 D Rw2 L' Lw2 Fw' D Rw' L F L2 3Rw' Lw2 Fw L2 D F' L' F2 L 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F' Fw2 Dw' D2 Fw2 U2 3Uw F L Fw Dw' F' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Fw B Bw' Uw R2 Bw' B2 3Uw Rw' U Rw2 Bw2 F' R' Bw 3Fw U2 Bw2 3Uw2 U Lw' 3Rw F2 L2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw Fw' 3Fw2 F' U2 B' Rw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Bw Rw' 3Uw2 L' 3Rw Rw 3Uw' 3Lw Fw R Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 D' L Lw' Bw2 Fw' D U2 Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 F' B Lw' L' Bw' 3Fw Lw2 3Rw Uw Rw2 U' D2 3Lw' Rw Fw' 3Lw' Bw Uw2 D' U' Rw' D Rw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Lw' D' R 3Lw 3Rw' U2 3Fw2 R2 3Dw' 3Uw Rw2 Lw L' 3Dw2 3Rw Lw


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

4x4: 43.51 (dp)
5x5: 1:42.56
6x6: 2:59.35 PB
7x7: 5:24.03


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

4x4 - 48.01
5x5 - 1:44.67
6x6 - 3:27.08
7x7 - 5:40.72


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 4, 2018)

4x4- 52.28
5x5- 1:37.09
6x6- 3:50.55
7x7- 5:31.78


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 43.51
2nd @cubeshepherd | 48.01
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 52.28

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:37.09
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 1:42.56
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:44.67

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 2:59.35
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:27.08
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:50.55

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium 
1st @Zeke Mackay | 5:24.03
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:31.78
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5:40.72


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles


Spoiler: 4x4



U' B' Rw2 Fw2 B2 D F2 U R' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R Rw' U' Fw' D L' R B' Rw' U F B U2 F R Rw2 L2 D' F D' B2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw Fw' L Uw2





Spoiler: 5x5



Dw2 D Uw2 Lw' Fw U Bw2 Dw2 L Rw R F L' F Lw2 L Uw' Bw2 Dw' B2 D F' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw L' Lw' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' F' Rw2 D' F2 U2 Bw' Rw2 R' Uw' F2 U2 Uw B' F2 Lw' Dw L2 U2 B' L' D U2 Lw Uw2 Rw Lw2 L'





Spoiler: 6x6



Uw 3Fw L2 F' Fw R2 3Uw' Lw 3Uw R 3Fw2 Fw2 D F2 Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw U2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw' F Lw2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw R Bw' L' Uw' Fw' R B U' Fw' U' 3Rw' Dw' Fw Bw2 Lw' Bw2 R' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw' U 3Fw2 Bw2 L2 3Fw Dw2 U' 3Uw' L Bw' Dw2 3Fw' R Bw2 B Lw Rw Fw' Bw' U' D2 F' 3Uw2 D 3Fw' Uw 3Uw Fw Bw2





Spoiler: 7x7



R' 3Rw 3Fw F' Bw' D B' D2 Lw' Dw' 3Dw Uw 3Uw' R' U Uw2 B' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Lw 3Dw F D2 Bw2 Uw' L2 R F2 U' Uw' Rw' L' R 3Fw' F 3Bw Dw L2 D' Rw 3Rw2 3Bw U R Bw Lw' F' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Rw U2 3Bw' L2 3Uw 3Rw' D' Lw' F2 3Fw' B2 R L2 3Uw 3Fw2 F U R' 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw' Rw Dw2 3Rw' Fw Dw' Lw2 R' 3Uw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' Uw Rw Lw 3Uw2 3Dw 3Rw2 U' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' U' 3Bw' D 3Lw 3Uw' Fw' F2 3Rw'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 4, 2018)

What?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

4x4 | 1:06.98


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 5, 2018)

4x4- 57.43
5x5- 1:44.83
6x6- 3:35.13
7x7- 5:44.67


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

4x4 - 52.27
5x5 - 1:41.95
6x6 - 3:38.80
7x7 - 5:39.73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 52.27
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 57.43
3rd @tigermaxi |1:06.98

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:41.95
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:44.83

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:35.18
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:38.80


Yesterdays 7x7 Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:39.73
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:44.67



If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles 


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



U' Uw F B L2 Fw R U' Rw L' R2 D2 R Fw' D' Rw Fw' Rw L Uw D U F B2 D2 Fw B R2 B' U2 Fw F2 R F Fw' D2 R U2 B' U2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Lw B' D' B' Lw R' F Uw Bw' L' D L2 B' Fw' Rw2 B' D' Fw2 Lw' Fw F B' Uw2 R' F2 Bw Lw' D B2 R' Uw Rw D Rw2 R' F2 Uw U B2 Dw2 D' Fw Uw U L R Bw' L' B2 Lw Uw B2 U2 D' Dw' Fw Lw Rw F' D





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Uw2 3Rw2 Lw B D' U' 3Uw' Dw R' Dw 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 R2 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw2 B' F R2 D2 F U2 Lw B2 L Uw' Fw' U' Bw' L' Fw' L Dw' Lw' 3Fw L F 3Uw Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw L2 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' Uw' R Uw' B 3Uw B Lw 3Fw' D Fw2 Dw' L' Bw Fw 3Fw' Lw 3Rw Fw2 L' F2 3Rw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Lw2 Uw' 3Dw2 F2 3Uw R' Rw' Lw D2 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Fw B F' Bw' Uw' R2 3Lw' 3Uw' U' Rw2 3Uw' Uw F2 L2 F2 Rw2 D L2 3Rw2 3Fw2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw B Uw' 3Rw D L 3Uw' F2 3Lw B' 3Uw' Lw Bw' D2 3Lw' F2 D2 Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 F 3Lw R 3Fw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Dw B 3Uw2 L Fw2 3Fw2 L' F2 U' Uw2 R' Uw' Fw Bw' U2 Dw2 Bw Fw' B' F Lw2 Uw Lw Uw' L2 Dw2 Bw B' Rw Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw Lw' L' 3Uw2 3Rw


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 7, 2018)

4x4 | 1:01.33


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 7, 2018)

4x4- 53.17
5x5- 1:42.99
6x6- 3:35.99
7x7- 5:41.98


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 7, 2018)

4x4 - 49.87
5x5 - 1:38.59
6x6 - 3:37.90
7x7 - 5:55.35


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 49.87
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 53.17
3rd @tigermaxi |1:01.32

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:38.59
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:42.99

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:35.99
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:37.90

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:41.98
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:55.35

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



D2 Rw2 F' U2 R2 L2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw L' D2 B2 R' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 R Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Rw U2 Fw Uw2 R' Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw R2 F' D' R' L2 D'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Lw' Uw2 Lw L' B F2 Dw D' L' Rw Uw Rw2 Lw2 U2 F' U' Uw2 Bw' D B' Uw B2 F D' R' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' L' B' R Bw2 R Rw2 F2 Fw Rw B D' Uw2 U Lw B L Bw2 U Dw2 Rw' Bw' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Bw R2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



U' B 3Rw' Dw L' 3Fw U F' Rw' Uw' Dw Bw' D Dw L2 Bw2 D Fw2 B L' B2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw B2 L2 R2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw R Fw2 Uw Dw' Bw2 U' 3Rw Uw2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw D' Uw Bw' B R2 Bw' Uw' L' R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 F2 3Fw' Bw2 Dw' D' 3Uw' Lw L2 Dw2 Bw2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw Bw2 F2 Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' F2 Fw' R2 F2 3Uw2 D2 Lw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



L 3Bw2 R2 3Uw 3Bw2 L Uw R L' 3Lw' Dw' L2 B' 3Uw' D Dw' Fw Bw' L' 3Lw D' F Rw D2 3Fw2 3Dw U' 3Fw' 3Bw' D F2 D' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Bw2 Bw' U2 D F L2 R' Lw Dw Fw Rw' D2 R' Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 Lw 3Fw B Lw2 B2 3Bw R2 Dw Uw Rw' L Fw2 3Rw L 3Fw D' F Lw Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw L' B 3Uw B' F' Fw' L Fw' R 3Bw Dw2 Lw2 D' R' Lw' L Bw Rw Fw D 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' Lw F' Fw2 Lw' D2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

4x4 - 54.14
5x5 - 1:36.06
6x6 - 3:30.89
7x7 - 5:40.18


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 10, 2018)

4x4- 53.51
5x5- 1:45.34
6x6- 3:49.85
7x7- 5:33.93


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 10, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 53.51
2nd @cubeshepherd | 54.14

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:36.06
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:45.34

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:30.89
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:49.85

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:33.93
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:40.18

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



U' Uw2 L' R D' F2 U Uw' D2 Fw' F' B' L' U2 F' D2 R Rw F2 D2 Uw2 R' U' L2 D' R2 Rw2 Fw' R2 L D2 Fw2 R' Rw B' L' Rw Fw U2 Fw'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Uw B' F' Fw D Dw2 Fw Bw2 Rw' L2 Fw D2 Lw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D' Lw Rw2 Dw D' Uw' Bw' Dw' B' Dw2 F L' Rw B' Dw U Lw2 Fw' L D2 R Uw' Rw Dw' F R' Dw2 B2 Fw' Bw2 L2 B2 Uw D L2 R' Bw2 Dw F Bw' R Dw2 Rw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



3Uw' L B2 Dw' Rw B' D' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw' D' Dw R2 L2 Uw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 F2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' U Lw2 F' Fw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw Rw2 3Rw F Uw' Fw 3Uw' U Lw' 3Fw2 L Fw' B' Lw' F2 3Fw2 L Rw' B' Lw' F' 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' U L' 3Rw2 U2 3Uw Lw' Dw U2 R2 B2 Lw' L' 3Uw' D' 3Rw U Dw' Bw Uw L2 F2 Bw2 B2 Rw Fw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



R F 3Fw2 Rw' F Fw' Bw' 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw2 3Lw Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Dw' Rw2 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw R2 F2 3Lw' B2 3Lw2 B2 D' L 3Lw2 Rw' Bw2 R' Fw' 3Uw2 B Rw F' 3Rw2 U' Uw B' 3Lw2 F2 Fw2 R' 3Fw' R Uw2 3Rw Bw2 Uw' U2 3Rw' Bw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw 3Bw2 3Uw2 L' D' 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 D' Lw F2 D2 L2 R2 3Lw' Rw' 3Rw' D 3Fw F2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' Fw' B 3Dw F2 D' Fw Dw Fw2 Uw' Bw' 3Bw F' R' 3Bw2 Fw' B2 3Lw2 3Rw





Spoiler: My results



4x4 - 57.60
5x5 - 1:39.06
6x6 - 3:38.52
7x7 - 5:40.12


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 10, 2018)

4x4 - 52.765 (50.765 +2)
5x5 - 1:35.554
6x6 - 2:48.542
7x7 - 4:26.846


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome to this thread @Ordway Persyn. And congratulations on getting the PLATINUM medal : ) That is the way to compete here for the first time and get first in all the events.

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 52.76
2nd @cubeshepherd | 57.60

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 1:35.55
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:39.06

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 2:48.54 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:38.52

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 4:26.84 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:40.12

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F' D Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw F D2 R' L F U2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw' B2 L' R Rw U D B' Fw' D2 B' U' Rw' D Uw' L Uw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' L2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



L Uw B2 Dw D' Fw2 Lw Uw' L Uw2 B2 Rw Fw F R' D R' Rw Bw F D Rw2 B' Bw' R2 Lw Dw' Rw2 D Rw Lw2 Dw' Uw Lw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw F' Dw2 R Dw Bw2 R D F Rw' D2 Lw2 L' R' Rw' D2 L' F Lw2 R' B F' Lw'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Bw L2 Dw2 U2 R D' B' Rw' Fw 3Rw' Bw Dw F' Fw' L' Fw2 B' 3Rw' Fw R2 3Uw' Uw U' Fw' 3Rw2 B Uw' F Dw2 F2 3Rw R2 Uw Rw' R2 L' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 L2 U2 Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 Dw Rw R2 B 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' 3Fw 3Uw' Bw2 R Bw2 R2 L 3Rw' 3Uw2 D L Fw Uw2 Fw Uw Bw2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 U2 3Fw U 3Rw2 Fw' Uw' R U2 R'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



D 3Fw2 3Dw2 U2 Rw 3Lw R 3Uw' 3Dw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 3Lw' R2 3Dw2 3Lw' R2 3Fw2 3Bw' B' Bw' R' D Rw2 3Bw2 Lw' Dw2 3Bw U2 D2 L2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw2 U2 B 3Lw Uw' Dw' F B' U2 3Dw' 3Lw' Uw' 3Lw' Lw Uw' 3Uw R' 3Lw' F 3Fw' Uw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw Lw Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw' Lw' B 3Dw' 3Fw2 R 3Fw Dw2 3Lw2 Dw2 U2 B Fw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Rw' Uw2 B U Bw' Uw L2 3Lw Bw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw2 F2 3Lw Dw 3Dw' 3Lw 3Fw Rw 3Lw' B 3Bw' Uw' Lw'


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

4x4- 44.31
5x5- 1:41.00 (RIP)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 12, 2018)

4x4: 59.849
5x5: 1:42.195
6x6: 3:01.008
7x7: 4:42.388

Meh


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

4x4 - 59.90
Am doing really bad on 4x4 today tbh (I usually average sub 55)
But I am sick so that makes sense


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

4x4 - 47.60
5x5 - 1:34.14
6x6 - 3:32.10
7x7 - 5:38.69


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 44.31
2nd @cubeshepherd | 47.60
3rd @Ordway Persyn | 59.84

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:34.14
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:41.00
3rd @Ordway Persyn | 1:42.19

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 3:01.00
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:32.10

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Ordway Persyn | 4:42.38
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:38.69

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 Scramble



U D2 B Fw' Uw B D2 Fw' L2 D' U' F' L Uw' B' Rw B' U' R2 Rw B Rw B U Uw Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw' R U2 R Rw2 U' Rw' Fw R2 F2 Fw' Rw





Spoiler: 5x5 Scramble



B' Lw R' U' Dw' Fw L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw' R' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Bw' Rw' Uw Lw2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 D Bw2 U D' Uw' Lw2 B' Rw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 Rw Bw' Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 D' L Lw Rw Uw' Rw2 Lw Bw2 B2 L' F L Dw' U' F' U





Spoiler: 6x6 Scramble



L2 Uw2 F Lw' Bw F2 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 3Rw 3Fw' L2 Rw' 3Uw' U2 Uw B' R' Uw 3Uw' D' B 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 R 3Uw2 3Rw R' D2 F B' D2 R2 L F Uw' Rw Uw D Fw2 D 3Fw D2 Rw' Dw R L2 Dw' U B Dw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 R2 3Fw' F L' Lw2 3Rw2 Fw Uw 3Rw' Bw Uw2 3Fw2 Dw2





Spoiler: 7x7 Scramble



L2 B' Dw2 Uw F' B2 3Rw2 3Uw' U' R' Uw' Fw' Bw F' Lw R2 Bw' B Fw2 3Lw' Lw Uw 3Dw Dw U2 Lw Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' D R 3Lw' 3Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 F2 3Fw2 L' Dw' Fw' B' 3Uw' Uw2 Dw2 L' D' Dw2 Bw' 3Uw B' Bw 3Lw Lw2 3Uw U' 3Bw Lw B2 F L Uw Fw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Fw2 U2 3Bw2 Dw 3Rw' F Lw2 3Dw Fw F2 Bw' B2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw Rw 3Rw' Dw' Lw 3Uw' Rw' Lw R' 3Bw2


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

4x4- 57.4 (RIP)
5x5- 1:47.88 (Rip)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

4x4 - 54.39
5x5 - 1:44.58
6x6 - 3:32.15
7x7 - 5:48.70


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 54.39
2nd @TJardigradHe | 57.4
3rd 

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:44.58
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:47.88
3rd 

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:32.15
2nd @

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:48.70
2nd 

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



R2 Uw R' D' L Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw' U' L' U2 R' D2 Uw Fw Rw Uw2 Fw' B2 L Rw2 U F Rw' L B' R2 F L2 Fw' U2 Fw' D' Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Rw R2 Bw' F2 Dw2 L Rw2 Lw F Bw Rw' U Uw Lw2 Bw2 U2 R Rw Lw2 U L' Dw2 Lw2 D2 F Lw' Bw2 R2 Fw Bw' B L2 Rw R' Bw Dw2 D2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 B2 U Rw2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 B F2 U2 Uw' L B' Rw2 R2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 F' Dw'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



L' 3Rw Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' F 3Rw R' F B D2 U' Bw2 3Uw' D U 3Rw R' Dw2 R 3Rw Lw' 3Uw' Lw' F Uw' 3Rw' Lw' U' Bw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 D' Fw Lw' L' 3Uw 3Rw' Dw2 U' D2 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' F' Uw F' R Rw2 L2 3Fw' Lw2 R' Rw2 3Fw2 R U Bw Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Fw' Bw' L R 3Fw' Bw2 D R' 3Rw Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' L2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



B' Rw2 B Fw Rw 3Dw Uw' Fw' U2 3Dw2 Rw L 3Uw2 B 3Bw R L 3Bw Dw2 3Fw 3Dw' D Uw 3Lw2 Bw 3Rw Rw 3Uw' Dw 3Lw' Bw B' 3Uw' F2 Uw2 B' Rw D Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw Uw' Lw2 Bw F2 3Dw F' Fw 3Dw' B Rw2 U' 3Bw 3Lw' Dw Lw' 3Lw' 3Rw Dw2 3Dw' F Lw' R' 3Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw F 3Dw2 D U2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R B' D Lw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw2 L' D 3Dw 3Bw2 Uw2 F2 3Rw'


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

4x4- 50.84
5x5-1:40.59


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

4x4 - 56.71
5x5 - 1:49.20
6x6 - 3:35.12
7x7 - 5:36.76


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 50.84
2nd @cubeshepherd | 56.71
3rd 

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 1:40.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:49.20
3rd 

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:35.12
2nd @

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:36.76
2nd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4



U' Uw2 Fw' B U2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Fw' B2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F2 B' R B2 D' B Uw Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw2





Spoiler: 5x5



Fw2 F2 Lw' B' Lw' F' B2 Lw2 F B Rw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' F' Rw2 Uw Dw Bw D2 B D2 Uw U R2 L2 B Rw D2 Rw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' F U' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 Dw' Uw Rw' D Bw' Fw2 Dw2 R2 D' U Lw' Uw2 D' Rw U' L' Fw





Spoiler: 6x6



Lw2 F2 D2 Fw2 3Uw' B2 L Rw Uw' 3Rw' U' Rw F' Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw U R Uw' D' F' Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw L Uw Fw2 3Fw' L' 3Uw' L2 Uw Fw F' Bw' 3Rw2 B' Fw D Rw 3Rw U' Dw' 3Fw' Rw Lw2 3Fw' Dw2 B Fw 3Fw Uw U' R 3Fw 3Uw2 B Lw2 Fw2 B2 F D' Fw2 F Lw2 R' Rw' Fw' Rw' Lw2 3Uw D R2 Rw' Dw' Bw F





Spoiler: 7x7



D R Rw' 3Bw F2 3Dw Bw' Dw' U Bw 3Uw' B2 Bw F2 U 3Bw R 3Bw' U' L2 Uw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Bw R2 3Rw Uw Lw 3Dw2 3Bw U2 3Rw2 F 3Bw2 3Dw' Rw2 3Lw Fw' Uw 3Lw 3Bw Lw 3Rw2 U' Fw 3Dw' Bw' 3Lw Bw2 L2 3Lw2 3Uw Lw 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Bw2 D 3Dw' 3Rw Bw2 R' Uw 3Dw' Dw U' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw L2 R' 3Fw2 D F2 Rw' F' L' R' Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw L F 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw Lw' D' Dw' R' B' 3Bw' D Dw R' F 3Lw Rw 3Fw2


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 15, 2018)

4x4- 44.53
5x5- 1:37.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

4x4 - 47.61
5x5 - 1:45.67
6x6 - 3:35.02
7x7 - 5:40.32


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

4x4: 3:24.689
That was horrible, I average sub 3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 44.53
2nd @cubeshepherd | 57.61
3rd @Brayden Adams | 3:24.68 Welcome to this thread @Brayden Adams, and nice job getting on the podium.

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 1:37.65
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:45.67
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:35.02
2nd @

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:40.32
2nd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



U2 Rw2 U' R' B' L' B F L2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 F' B' R Rw2 Fw2 Uw R2 Rw' B U Fw2 F2 Rw D' B Uw' F U2 B D F2 Fw' D Uw2 R2 Fw F' Rw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Dw2 B2 Bw' R' L B' Dw' U2 D' F Lw2 D2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F Bw' U2 L' Dw2 Fw2 U F U R Lw' Bw L' Rw R U2 L Dw2 Uw2 Bw U2 R2 B' U2 F' Rw2 D Dw2 Rw' Lw U2 Bw' Lw' D2 R2 F' Fw2 Dw Fw' F2 Uw' F2 Fw R'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



R Rw U' R Lw Bw2 R' Fw R' 3Rw' Bw Lw B' 3Rw2 Uw2 F2 3Fw Rw R2 3Fw2 F Bw' Dw' R 3Rw Bw' Lw2 3Fw 3Rw' Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' U Uw2 R' D2 B' R 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Rw2 L' D2 F' D 3Fw2 B Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw F B' 3Uw' Rw2 U Bw 3Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Fw 3Fw 3Rw U' F Fw' 3Uw2 U2 Fw 3Uw F2 Fw2 L B2 F2 Dw' B





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Rw U2 3Fw Bw U' 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Rw2 D' 3Bw Dw 3Bw U2 R' B2 3Rw L 3Lw 3Fw' R' 3Fw R2 3Bw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Dw2 D2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw Rw2 Lw 3Rw2 D Uw 3Bw B' Fw 3Uw2 F Lw Bw2 Uw' Dw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Bw Fw2 R2 3Dw' Lw2 Bw2 3Dw B2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 3Dw' U2 3Rw' B' 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 L 3Uw Bw' Dw2 F2 3Bw2 Dw L Dw2 F B' Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 F D' 3Rw 3Dw' R2 F2 Bw' 3Bw B Lw Fw2 Bw' Uw' 3Dw 3Bw' F B





Spoiler: My results



4x4 - 54.83
5x5 - 1:41.73
6x6 - 3:24.12
7x7 - 5:32.21


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 15, 2018)

7x7: 4:27.95 GAAAAAAA RIP SOTD RECORD NOOOOO
6x6: 3:12.92


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

4x4: 2:29.99


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

4x4- 47.98
5x5- 1:39.64


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 16, 2018)

4x4 42.996
5x5 1:26.218
6x6 3:01.198
7x7 4:11.928


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

4x4- 52.43
5x5- 1:42.29
6x6- 3:24.15
7x7- 5:28.56


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 16, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 42.99
2nd @TJardigradHe | 47.98
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 52.43

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 1:26.21
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:39.64
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:41.73

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 3:01.19 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 3:12.92
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3:24.12

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 4:11.92 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 4:27.95
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:28.56

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F2 Uw Fw D B2 Uw' Fw Rw Uw B2 R' Rw Uw L U2 R2 L U R2 L' Uw' B2 Rw2 U D B R2 D2 Uw' F2 Fw' L Fw' L' U2 Fw L2 R2 Rw2 D2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



L' B U2 Uw' B2 L' U Uw' B' R Dw U' Bw' R' F D' Dw2 B2 Bw Lw2 D Uw2 Dw2 Bw' R2 Uw2 L2 B' Bw2 F' Uw2 Fw Lw' D' Rw' U' R' Dw2 B' R' D F2 Lw L Fw Dw R' D Lw2 F Lw Rw R2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw B Lw' Bw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Rw Bw' 3Uw2 B Bw2 Lw Fw2 Uw Fw' D' Bw' B2 3Uw F2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw L2 F2 B2 3Fw' Lw 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 Uw' U2 3Rw' Dw F' U F2 B' 3Uw' D Rw 3Uw Bw D' Rw 3Uw R 3Rw2 B' 3Rw Dw F2 3Fw2 Bw' D2 3Rw' Lw2 F' Lw' Bw2 3Fw R' Fw' Rw R2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 B R' Fw D2 B Fw D' B Bw' Lw' Fw' L Fw' D F R B2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Fw U 3Fw D' Bw 3Dw Bw2 D' Lw U' 3Fw' L Uw' Fw B Dw' R2 L' 3Rw2 3Bw' Dw' F Bw D2 R F' R2 Rw' Fw R2 F' 3Lw R' 3Fw' B2 Lw2 Fw' Rw 3Dw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 D' Dw 3Dw2 3Fw' F2 Fw2 3Lw F2 Lw Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Dw Lw2 U B2 3Dw' Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 F 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' U' 3Rw Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2 B' 3Bw' F2 R' 3Bw Uw2 3Dw 3Lw2 L2 B F' Uw F 3Fw Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw' Rw2






Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 56.90
5x5 - 1:42.27
6x6 - 3:28.70
7x7 - 5:39.49


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

4x4- 44.74
5x5- 1:36.65


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
> 1st @DhruvA | 42.99
> 2nd @TJardigradHe | 47.98
> 3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 52.43
> ...


You missed my 5x5 solve.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
> 1st @DhruvA | 42.99
> 2nd @TJardigradHe | 47.98
> 3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 52.43
> ...




I think you put my name on DhruvA's 5*5 solve yesterday


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

4x4 36.678
5x5 1:22.643
6x6 2:58.645
7x7 4:10.477


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

DhruvA said:


> You missed my 5x5 solve.





TJardigradHe said:


> I think you put my name on DhruvA's 5*5 solve yesterday


Sorry about that. After I entered the times I forgot to edit the names, but it should be fixed now. Thanks for letting me know, and please let me know if you notice anything else, or have any additionally questions. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 36.67 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 44.74
3rd @cubeshepherd | 56.90

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 1:22.64 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:36.65
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:42.27

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 2:58.64 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:28.70
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 4:10.47 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:39.49
3rd 

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Uw' B' Fw L Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw B' F' D Uw Fw R' Rw' Fw' Rw F' Fw' U R L B F2 D2 B2 F' D B2 Rw' Uw R' F U D2 F' B' U2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



R2 Rw F2 Lw2 U2 R' B' Dw2 F' Dw' B Dw' R' Dw2 Lw' D U2 R' D2 Fw' R Lw L' U R2 L2 Fw Lw' L2 B Uw Rw' F2 Fw' U' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' U R' Rw2 Fw' R Lw' B' Rw' R2 Dw R2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L Lw Rw D' Fw' B2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



B 3Fw' 3Uw2 R Rw2 L' Bw2 Dw 3Rw2 Rw Fw' Lw R2 3Uw' Dw D' L Dw 3Uw F2 L2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw L2 Lw 3Fw R2 L' U Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 D F B' 3Fw' Dw' R2 Lw2 F2 U' Dw B' Bw' F Dw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 D2 3Fw Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw2 F Uw 3Uw' R2 3Fw' Lw' Bw L' Rw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 3Uw2 Uw2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



F2 Fw R2 B2 Dw' D 3Rw' F Fw' 3Dw2 B L' U' 3Dw2 D2 3Rw' 3Fw R2 3Fw2 U B2 Bw2 3Dw U' Rw2 Fw 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw' F2 Rw Dw' Fw' 3Dw' U Uw 3Rw B2 D2 F 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw 3Rw' R' 3Uw L' B' F' Uw Fw' R D2 F B Bw2 Dw' 3Dw Lw 3Rw R2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw2 Uw F 3Uw' Bw' Dw' B 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw 3Uw2 3Dw' U2 3Rw 3Lw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Bw Fw' Uw' Bw2 3Rw2 F' L 3Fw Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw' B Bw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Rw 3Rw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

4x4 - 58.15
5x5 - 1:41.32
6x6 - 3:30.82
7x7 - 5:32.86


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

4x4- 42.82
5x5- 1:26.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 42.82
2nd @cubeshepherd | 58.15
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 1:26.95
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:41.32
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:30.82
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:32.86
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



B L Rw2 D R2 F' Rw' U Rw' B2 L Fw R' L Uw' L Rw' U Fw2 U D2 B' R U Uw R U F2 Uw2 L' U L B2 L R2 Fw' L Uw' Rw U





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Lw Uw2 Dw F2 Bw2 Rw' Lw2 U' R2 Lw2 Dw' R2 Bw Rw' B2 Lw2 D' Bw2 Dw' Lw L2 B' Rw Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' D2 F2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 R2 Rw' B' Fw F Rw Lw' L F' Rw U B' F U' Bw L D2 U F' Fw Bw2 U2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



U' 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw2 U Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw' 3Fw B' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 R B' D 3Fw D' 3Rw' L B' L 3Uw2 D Lw L' Rw' Bw Uw Rw' L2 R Fw' R Dw' Uw' U 3Fw2 3Rw' L B Bw Rw' 3Fw' Fw2 Dw D' F2 Uw2 B2 U' L' Fw 3Rw L2 Fw2 F2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw2 L F' 3Rw' D Bw2 Fw' U' Uw 3Uw2 Rw' L' 3Fw Bw2 L2 U' B2 Fw Dw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



R U2 R Rw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw F2 Uw' Dw' Rw2 3Uw' Bw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 L2 3Dw2 D U 3Uw' Dw 3Rw2 D2 F2 3Lw2 L' R 3Bw L' B2 Dw F 3Fw2 Fw Bw L 3Dw2 U2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw2 R Uw 3Dw2 R 3Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 F' Dw2 U' D2 L B 3Bw Bw Fw2 3Fw' 3Rw F' Uw' D2 R 3Rw2 Fw2 U' 3Rw D B 3Uw2 Rw 3Uw2 Fw' D2 3Rw' R 3Lw 3Bw' Lw2 3Bw2 U 3Fw2 Bw' 3Bw2 D2 U 3Lw Lw' U B' 3Uw Rw 3Rw2 3Bw' D'





Spoiler: My results



4x4 - 47.60
5x5 - 1:26.59
6x6 - 3:22.69
7x7 - 5:50.46


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 19, 2018)

4x4- 43.14
5x5- 1:33.39


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 19, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 43.14
2nd @cubeshepherd | 47.60
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:26.59
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:33.39
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:22.69
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:50.46
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



B2 R' Uw' F' D' R Fw' Uw L Rw2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 F D' Uw' Rw F L' Fw F B L' Uw' D' F2 B' Fw L' F' U' F' Fw L2 Rw' B2 D





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Dw' Fw' Rw2 U' R' D2 F2 B' U D2 R2 Bw' B2 D' U Rw' Fw2 R' D' F' R' Uw Bw2 D Fw Uw2 Dw L' Lw' D2 Lw U D2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Fw D2 Lw2 L' U' F Dw' D' L2 R B' Fw' Uw2 Lw' D2 L' F2 Rw F U2 Fw' Bw' Dw' D





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



3Uw2 Fw' Dw' D U F Uw2 R' Uw 3Uw' R' F B 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw Uw2 3Fw R2 3Uw' U2 Uw2 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' F Bw U2 3Uw2 B' U' R2 F2 Uw' Lw Uw2 Bw' B' Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 L 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw' R 3Uw' Uw Lw 3Rw' Fw' Dw Rw' L' Fw2 U B R' Lw Uw2 Dw' B' Fw Dw2 U R' Lw Bw2 Lw Bw B' R2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Bw2 Rw 3Lw' Dw' B2 Uw2 B' U 3Fw' U2 F2 3Fw' Rw Lw2 3Rw R Fw 3Fw Bw B2 Uw 3Rw2 L Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Fw D2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 Bw Rw' 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 F' U2 3Uw' Bw' B' 3Uw Bw 3Fw2 L' U' Dw' Uw' L2 Dw 3Fw2 B Lw Uw 3Fw 3Dw' Dw Rw Bw' Uw 3Dw2 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw 3Lw 3Fw' Lw2 B Lw 3Bw2 3Uw2 U D' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Dw' Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' F' Dw2 3Lw' L B2 3Lw 3Rw2 3Bw 3Lw Rw L' Bw' 3Dw2 R' 3Lw Uw D'





Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 44.60
5x5 - 1:33.20
6x6 - 3:36.79
7x7 - 5:41.53


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 20, 2018)

4x4- 42.61
5x5- 1:38.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 42.61
2nd @cubeshepherd | 44.60
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:33.20
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:38.30
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:36.79
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:41.53
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



B2 F' U2 R B Uw R Fw2 Uw' R2 Rw L' U2 B' Uw' U' Fw' R2 Uw L' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw D' F U R' D' B L B2 Fw L' U2 B' L Rw' F'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Rw2 Dw2 D' Bw2 B2 Rw2 L2 D2 Fw2 F Dw' Lw' D' Dw' Bw' Uw Bw D Lw' F Rw B2 Fw2 Lw L' Dw' U F2 Fw' Lw F' Uw' Bw' L F Fw2 D Fw' U2 R' U' F' Bw L R D' Bw' Rw2 L Uw' Fw' R B2 Rw' L' D F Fw' Dw Lw'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Bw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw2 Dw' F' Fw 3Rw F' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw Bw' B' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw' F' Lw2 3Fw' F2 3Uw Dw Lw Rw' F2 Fw' Dw' R2 3Uw' Bw' F2 Fw Lw F2 U' Fw Dw' Rw' Dw R2 U B' L2 U' 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 U L2 Uw' 3Rw R2 Bw2 R2 D Rw' L2 D' Bw' 3Fw' Dw U' R' 3Fw' Dw Fw 3Uw2 Rw' B' R D R' 3Fw Lw2 Fw2 Lw Bw Fw2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Lw' Dw F' L2 F2 Dw' 3Lw Lw2 D U2 Rw' 3Lw Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw 3Lw' Lw2 3Uw L' 3Bw' F2 3Uw2 Lw 3Bw' L2 3Lw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 F2 Rw Uw 3Fw2 3Lw Dw2 Fw U2 3Dw' D' 3Fw' Bw Fw 3Lw2 L Lw' Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw Fw' 3Uw Rw R' Uw' 3Dw2 L 3Uw2 U' Uw' B2 Dw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw Rw 3Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F 3Dw Bw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Lw U2 Rw2 3Rw' Bw' F2 Fw2 3Uw L2 Dw 3Fw' L' Fw 3Dw Uw 3Fw' Uw U 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 L D Fw2 Bw' 3Lw2 F'





Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 52.66
5x5 - 1:46.70
6x6 - 3:34.52
7x7 - 5:27.93


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 52.66
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:46.70
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:34.52
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:27.93
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Fw' R U' L F' U' B2 U' F Fw2 U2 L B' L2 F2 D F L D' R F2 U2 Fw L2 B2 D2 U' Fw U2 B Uw' L' Uw' R2 Rw' F2 D' U L F2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Rw2 B Dw' Uw2 Fw' U Bw' L2 D2 Uw Lw Rw D2 F' R2 F2 D2 Uw Dw' Lw Uw Bw Dw2 R Rw2 Fw Dw' R' Lw Fw Rw' Bw R U' F2 B2 Bw Fw2 D F2 D' F2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 U' Uw Dw2 B D Lw Dw' D2 Bw Fw' L' B2 D' B U'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Bw' 3Uw Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 U' B2 Lw L' F2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw Lw2 3Uw Uw2 U' F2 Bw' R Rw B Lw2 Bw U' 3Fw 3Uw' R2 3Uw' U' L2 3Uw' Uw' L 3Fw2 D' B2 Uw2 R' 3Uw2 U2 Uw 3Rw U2 Dw Rw2 U2 3Fw' L 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Uw' L2 R Uw Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw' U D2 Lw 3Fw2 F2 Fw L2 3Fw2 Uw B' 3Rw L2 F U' 3Uw L





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



B' 3Uw U2 3Lw 3Fw' F Uw' U Rw B2 D' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Dw 3Uw Fw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' U R2 B2 3Rw' Rw2 3Bw F2 Lw2 3Dw2 D2 3Fw' 3Lw Rw' R' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Lw' U' Bw 3Uw 3Fw' Lw L' U Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw B' Bw D2 F2 R Rw2 B2 U2 Fw2 B Rw2 D Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw' Dw' Uw F B2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Dw2 Bw' B2 D' 3Bw Bw2 3Fw2 Rw Dw' 3Fw2 L Dw2 F' Rw2 Fw' L Dw2 Lw' Uw' Bw 3Dw Uw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw F


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 22, 2018)

4x4- 54.37
5x5- 1:42.36
6x6- 3:30.28
7x7- 5:35.11


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

4x4 - 51.35
5x5 - 1:33.26
6x6 - 3:30.97
7x7 - 5:44.80


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 51.35
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 54.37
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:33.26
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:42.36
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3:30.28
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:30.97
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 5:35.11
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:44.80
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Rw' D Uw2 R2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 U D2 Uw2 Fw' F2 L' B Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 F' U L2 Fw' D' R Rw Fw Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Rw D' Uw B' Fw2 R2 L





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Bw2 Uw Rw2 Dw Lw' Rw' Dw' B2 Lw Rw2 R Dw2 Rw D2 Uw Lw Bw2 L2 R2 U Fw' U Bw2 Rw2 Fw Uw Dw Fw D2 R2 Uw2 U F Lw' Fw U' D' Bw' B2 L' Lw2 R2 Rw Bw2 L Uw R2 Dw2 R' Dw2 Uw' R' L Dw2 B' Dw2 Lw' F Dw2 U2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Uw U' 3Uw2 B' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 R 3Fw' Rw L2 B2 Bw R' Dw F2 Rw Fw' Rw' D2 Rw2 D' Fw Dw' D Lw' F B Fw2 Uw R' 3Rw2 D Rw2 D Bw Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' L2 R2 3Fw F2 D' Uw2 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw' F' B2 U2 Dw R2 Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw 3Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 3Fw2 F U' B 3Uw2 D L2 Rw2 3Fw Uw' R Lw F' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw R'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



U D2 3Uw' R B2 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 B 3Dw2 R Bw Uw F2 D2 3Rw Rw2 Bw2 3Bw 3Fw' Fw2 3Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Bw Lw2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw F' Dw2 3Lw B' Dw2 L' R2 U' Lw' 3Fw2 R2 3Bw 3Uw2 R2 Uw' Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 3Uw Rw' U' D2 3Lw' Rw Fw 3Dw2 3Rw' F2 D F' Rw Uw' L' Lw D' Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw 3Uw' L 3Uw 3Rw2 F Dw2 3Lw Bw Rw Dw 3Lw' 3Fw' Uw 3Dw L 3Uw' Lw' L' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Dw' Bw R2 F2 U2 Dw Fw' 3Rw' F2 U' Fw2





Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 54.67
5x5 = 1:39.15
6x6 - 3:32.50
7x7 - 5:43.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 54.67
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:39.15
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:32.50
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:43.01
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



U' R U Fw2 L' Fw' D2 U R2 B' Uw' L B2 R' L2 Fw2 F2 R' B D L2 Uw Rw U2 Fw Rw U' F U' D2 Fw Uw' L2 U D F R' B' Uw' Rw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



L' U B' Rw L' F2 Dw2 Uw2 D' B' F2 L2 R Dw' R D2 Fw' D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw U Rw2 Uw' Fw B2 R2 D' B D' Fw2 D2 B F2 Dw2 F Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 R Bw2 Fw B' L Dw Uw F2 L' B2 U Rw' Fw2 B2 D2 B' Bw D2 Fw' B





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



U2 R 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L 3Rw2 Rw2 3Fw U 3Rw Rw' Bw2 F L B2 Uw 3Uw F2 Bw2 B U' 3Fw2 Uw Fw Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw 3Rw Rw D Lw Dw 3Rw2 Dw2 B 3Uw' Bw Lw Fw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Rw2 L' Lw2 3Rw2 R2 Uw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 Uw Lw2 3Uw2 F' Bw L Bw' Lw2 3Uw R2 Dw2 B' Uw2 3Rw2 Dw Uw2 3Rw Uw U Lw2 F2 B





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Uw' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw D' R 3Dw' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Dw Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 B2 3Bw' Dw2 U 3Uw2 3Lw' U 3Dw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 D 3Bw Bw' U Lw2 U2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw L 3Fw2 3Bw' F2 3Dw2 U' L' D' 3Lw D2 3Uw U2 3Rw Dw F2 L 3Bw' 3Dw2 Bw2 D' Fw2 F' L' Dw' Lw L' R U2 Uw' 3Lw' B F2 3Fw Fw' Uw2 3Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 U2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Fw' L2 3Rw Rw' Lw R' F2 U D Bw2 Fw2 U2 R' D' 3Dw Fw 3Lw Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2





Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 49.47
5x5 - 1:40.69
6x6 - 3:34.12
7x7 - 5:30.17


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 49.47
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:40.69
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:34.12
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:30.17
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Fw F Rw' Uw' L2 D2 R2 L2 Rw U D2 F Uw' R' F R F R2 F2 B R U' F U Uw2 L Rw' U' Fw' F' Uw' L Uw D' Rw2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 Uw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



B2 Lw2 Dw U' Uw' Fw' U' Rw2 R' D' L2 R' Fw' Bw Uw R' Rw2 Fw R L2 Lw' D Bw' D' Fw' U' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 U R L D Dw F Dw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 U R Lw2 Dw2 B Rw L2 R D Rw2 Lw' Fw2 L2 D Bw Dw B' Uw' F2 Fw2 U





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Bw 3Rw' L Rw 3Uw Bw2 Lw U 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw Uw 3Rw F' Rw D B' Uw 3Uw B2 F2 Fw L2 Lw' F2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 Uw' L Uw' 3Rw L' Bw' Dw' 3Uw' L2 Rw 3Fw' B L 3Rw2 3Fw2 R2 L' 3Rw' Fw' R' 3Uw' B' D U2 3Rw L' Uw L2 3Uw2 Rw F' U D2 B Fw2 F 3Uw Fw 3Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw L Bw2 Rw' 3Fw2 L2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Dw' Dw' L' Uw D 3Bw2 3Rw' Bw' D2 Fw' U' 3Bw Fw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Dw Fw2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 Bw D' L' B U' F Uw' 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Bw' U' 3Dw' Bw2 B F' D2 Bw2 3Fw' U Bw D' U' L2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 B 3Bw2 Dw' Fw' Lw' R 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' D2 3Lw' 3Dw2 L' B2 3Uw 3Lw' Rw D' B Bw' D2 3Lw D 3Rw' B U2 Rw' 3Bw2 L R' Dw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Lw2 3Bw' R' Uw2 B 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw' R' 3Dw2 3Fw B' 3Dw B' Rw' U 3Lw' 3Fw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 27, 2018)

4x4 - 56.24
5x5 - 1:40.33
6x6 - 3:29.07
7x7 - 5:40.79


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 56.23

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:40.33

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.29.07

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:40.79

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Scrambles:


Spoiler: 4x4 Scramble



Rw Fw' U' B2 F2 D' U Fw Uw F L2 R' D F' Rw2 Uw U Rw' U2 Rw Uw Fw' D Uw' B Rw2 L' B F' Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' U B2 F Rw' U2 D' Rw'





Spoiler: 5x5 Scramble



Uw' L2 Lw B2 F' Bw2 Uw B2 U2 Dw' Lw D F Bw' Fw Lw R2 Uw2 U F2 Lw' Dw' Rw' D Lw2 Dw U B2 Rw2 Fw Dw R2 F L' D' B F2 D' R2 Uw' B' Rw2 Uw' U R' D Dw2 Fw' F' U2 F2 Fw2 U L D' Lw' Bw2 Rw Bw' Rw2





Spoiler: 6x6 Scramble



D2 3Rw' R Dw2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 Dw L' F' Rw' R' Uw' 3Rw R' D2 B2 F Fw Uw2 F' Dw2 U2 L R2 D2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw2 Dw' L' 3Rw' U' Dw2 Bw L' 3Rw Dw2 3Rw2 F' Fw' L2 3Uw B F2 Dw2 F2 L' Fw' Dw2 Rw' D2 3Rw2 Uw Fw2 D Lw2 Uw2 U Lw' Dw2 Lw2 3Uw B' 3Uw R2 Uw' B' D' Fw U F D' Uw





Spoiler: 7x7 Scramble



D Bw B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Lw' Rw Bw' Rw U' Fw' Uw2 Dw R2 B' 3Uw' B' F D' 3Rw' 3Lw' Bw' L B2 L2 Lw D' R' U R' Rw2 Bw U' D2 Fw Uw2 U Bw' Rw L' 3Uw Uw' B2 3Fw2 Bw L' D2 3Dw' 3Fw U L' Rw U L' D2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw' D2 Lw' L2 U' 3Fw' 3Lw R' F' L2 U 3Uw2 D 3Fw 3Uw 3Dw B2 Fw Lw' B' 3Dw Lw D2 Rw 3Rw' R' D' Uw2 3Dw R L2 3Lw Fw Uw Rw' Dw' D' 3Lw' B' Rw' Bw 3Bw


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 29, 2018)

4x4- 48.032 not bad
5x5- 1:55.486 (my cube almost popped around 1:30) 
6x6- 3:43.56 (lockups lockups LOCK... UPS...)
7x7- 6:51.208 one of my worst solves in a while.. i average sub 6 and didnt even have edge parity


----------



## Billabob (Sep 29, 2018)

My big cube times are terrible, so I may as well get some practice in 

4x4 - 2:02.385
5x5 - 3:26.707
6x6 - 5:33.422


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

Spoiler: my results



4x4 - 56.40
5x5 - 1:34.69
6x6 - 3:31.20
7x7 - 5:38.06



Welcome to this thread @BradenTheMagician and @Billabob. It is great to have you here.

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 48.03
2nd @cubeshepherd | 56.40
3rd @Billabob | 2:02.38 

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:40.33
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:55.48
3rd @Billabob | 3:26.70

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:31.20
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 3:43.56
3rd @Billabob | 5:33.42

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:38.06
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 6:51.20

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



D Fw2 Rw2 D' F' U2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw F L Uw2 D2 Rw' R L2 Fw' L2 Fw D' U' Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 D F' Rw2 F L2 B Uw Rw2 R





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



D Rw' F B2 Lw' U2 Dw2 L Uw D L Uw2 Bw2 R Dw' Bw2 R U2 Lw Uw2 F U2 B Dw' Bw2 F Lw' D L2 Uw2 R2 Dw' F Dw Bw' Uw B F' U' Dw2 R' Lw' Bw2 Lw' U' D2 B' Dw' R Bw L F2 Dw' B2 R2 Fw Dw2 F2 U Uw'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



R Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' Fw' R Lw' 3Uw L 3Uw Fw' Dw2 U2 F Rw U F' B2 Dw2 3Rw' U' B' 3Uw Fw' L2 Uw' Dw2 B2 Fw' R' F U' Bw' F2 Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Uw' Dw' B 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 R' Fw2 3Uw2 Bw D 3Fw2 Fw' F2 Bw R' Dw R2 Rw2 F' Fw2 D U2 3Fw' Fw' F' B' R' 3Rw2 3Uw' B' F' D2 Uw Bw2 Rw2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



U 3Dw' 3Uw' Rw2 B' 3Uw' Bw D2 U' 3Rw' F' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Fw Bw 3Rw' Rw2 F2 U Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Dw Fw Rw D Fw Dw' L' 3Lw' B2 Rw' F2 Bw2 Rw R 3Uw2 U2 Bw' L' Uw 3Fw U' Uw Fw2 3Lw 3Rw2 Rw 3Bw' F' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw' U Uw' Bw' 3Dw U' L2 3Rw2 Fw' B' 3Lw2 R2 3Dw' Rw2 L' R' Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Lw F2 3Lw2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw 3Rw' B2 Rw Fw Dw' 3Lw' Lw Fw 3Lw' 3Rw2 R' 3Uw2 3Dw2


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 30, 2018)

4x4- 45.99
5x5- 1:43.63
6x6- 3:20.26 lmao almost pb
7x7- 5:32.59 man g-perms are so slow for me on big cubes, took me 9 seconds lmao


----------



## Billabob (Sep 30, 2018)

4x4 - 2:09.77 Got to 3x3 stage in 1:10 but I choked horribly. Usually I'm sub-20
5x5 - 3:32.88
6x6 - 5:54.55 :S


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

4x4 - 56.34
5x5 - 1:37.08
6x6 - 3:43.50
7x7 - 5:51.80


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2018)

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 45.99
2nd @cubeshepherd | 56.34
3rd @Billabob | 2:09.77

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:37.08
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:43.63
3rd @Billabob | 3:32.88

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 3:20.26
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:43.50
3rd @Billabob | 5:54.55

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 5:32.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:51.80

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



B' U B2 R' F2 B' D2 R' F L2 B2 D2 L D2 Fw F R2 D U2 R F2 U' F2 Uw F' Uw R2 Rw D2 L' F2 Rw B' L' D' B' Rw Uw2 R2 Fw2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Fw2 Rw D' R Uw' Fw2 D' R Rw2 Bw Uw R' Fw' L' Uw Lw2 Dw2 F2 Bw2 Dw' R' U' Uw' F' L R' Lw2 Fw2 L Bw' Dw2 F Fw R' U Rw Lw2 Uw Fw' B' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Dw D Fw2 D F Bw L F Fw B Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L Lw2





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



B R2 L 3Uw' U' Fw Bw2 B2 D' F D F2 U Lw' 3Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw' 3Fw' Uw' Rw2 B 3Rw D' Dw Lw' D2 Rw Fw2 3Uw Fw2 U' Fw L2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw' D L 3Rw' Bw' Dw' Rw' Uw2 3Fw F2 Rw B' F Fw2 D2 3Uw B 3Fw' Dw' L R2 B2 D2 U Uw' Lw' 3Fw R' Dw B 3Uw D' R2 U 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 Uw R2 Uw' Bw2 D 3Rw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Lw 3Uw2 R Rw U2 3Bw' B2 F D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw Fw' Bw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw' L' Dw 3Bw Uw2 D' F L' Bw R U' Dw B' 3Rw' D2 3Fw2 Dw R F2 L Lw2 Dw2 R2 3Uw Rw 3Rw' F Lw2 R' Uw' Dw L' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw' Bw2 3Dw2 B L' 3Bw2 B' 3Fw Lw' L' Uw2 3Dw' Lw' 3Lw L Dw2 Bw2 3Dw' Bw' L' Dw' F 3Lw' 3Bw' L2 Fw' 3Lw' Dw Bw2 Uw' R' Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Dw' L2 Fw' 3Uw2 U F Dw' 3Bw2 D' R' Rw2 Fw2 F'


----------



## Billabob (Oct 1, 2018)

4x4 - 1:58.785
5x5 - 3:51.347 Very embarrassing solve. Got to 3x3 in ~2:45
6x6 - 6:03.346 Oh dear


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

4x4: 43.67
5x5: 1:44.76
6x6: 3:31.68
7x7: 5:56.277


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 3, 2018)

Spoiler: My results



4x4 - 51.25
5x5 - 1:39.87
6x6 - 3:34.68
7x7 - 5:45.12



Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 43.67
2nd @cubeshepherd | 51.25
3rd @Billabob | 1:58.78

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:39.87
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:44.76
3rd @Billabob | 3:51.34

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 3:31.68
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3:34.68
3rd @Billabob | 6:03.34

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:45.12
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 5:56.27

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F B2 Rw' Uw2 Rw D2 U2 L B Uw2 R' L2 Uw B Fw F2 D2 U' Rw B2 D2 B2 Uw' B D R' U' Fw2 B U D Uw2 Fw' D L2 Uw' R2 L2 U2 L2





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



R' Rw2 Dw' Rw' U2 Uw B2 F' Rw Uw F2 Uw' Bw2 Dw F2 Fw2 Uw2 U Lw U B Lw R Dw' Lw' R Dw2 Uw R' U Dw' Rw2 U' Rw D2 R' B Lw' L2 Fw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw' U2 Uw' D' Lw U' Uw' B' Fw2 R2 Rw U2 Bw U Bw F R





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



B2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Fw D' Fw2 3Uw Bw2 B 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw Fw2 B 3Uw2 L R2 D2 Rw2 3Fw' U' R D' U Fw2 Uw Lw2 Dw R U' 3Uw Lw' U Bw 3Uw U' Uw Dw2 D B' U2 F' Bw' 3Fw Rw' 3Fw2 D 3Fw2 3Uw L Dw B 3Rw' Rw' R Uw' L' F2 R' Lw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 Bw 3Rw 3Fw' Bw' Dw' F Fw' B D' Fw Rw U2 3Uw' D F2 U2





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Uw2 Rw2 3Bw2 3Lw' D' L2 Dw2 3Bw R Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' R' B F R' 3Bw2 D2 3Dw2 3Uw' B Dw' Lw2 3Bw' F2 R2 3Lw' D2 U' F 3Rw' U2 Rw Uw 3Rw' L2 Uw' U2 3Rw' L' 3Dw 3Uw' B2 3Fw2 3Lw' Rw2 D2 3Dw2 L' R 3Dw' L Rw 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' L Dw' 3Lw Rw2 Bw2 F2 3Dw2 L2 3Fw' R' Lw 3Uw' B2 Rw2 R' L2 U Bw2 F2 Dw Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' L' Rw 3Bw Bw' R 3Dw' Fw2 D2 F2 B 3Rw2 Rw' Fw 3Fw2 U' Lw Rw2 Fw' L' B2


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 4, 2018)

4x4: 47.97
5x5: 1:44.30
6x6: 3:56.05 :-/
7x7: 5:15.04 pb by 0.34 seconds lol


----------



## Billabob (Oct 4, 2018)

4x4 - 2:09.519 Not nice
5x5 - 3:12.441 Nice
6x6 - 4:59.234 Nice


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

New scramble and results will be up tomorrow (Saturday, October 6th). My sincerest apologies for not posting new scrambles today, but thanks for your patience.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

My results
4x4 - 51.05
5x5 - 1:30.22
6x6 - 3:50.12 BAD
7x7 - 5:40.72

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 47.97
2nd @cubeshepherd | 51.05
3rd @Billabob | 2:09.51

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:30.22
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:44.30
3rd @Billabob | 3:12.44

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:50.12
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 3:56.05
3rd @Billabob | 4:59.23

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 5:15.04 Congrats on that PB!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:40.72

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



F2 Rw' Fw Uw' B R2 Rw' L2 B2 L' F D2 Rw Fw D Uw' L' R2 Uw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw B' L' Fw' B R2 U2 Rw2 L Uw' Fw2 U' Fw B2 L U2 L' Rw'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



Dw' Rw2 Fw' B Uw2 Bw2 R' U Fw2 B Dw' U2 Lw' U2 Bw' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw F2 Fw' Rw Uw R2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Uw Bw2 B F2 Dw' F Rw U F' U F' B Dw B Dw2 U Bw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Uw Fw' B R2 Lw2 Bw F' Uw Rw' D2 Lw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw Lw' D' Lw U' F' Lw' Dw2 3Rw Dw 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 F Bw' Dw2 D' L Lw Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw2 R2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' Dw2 U' B2 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw R' Uw Rw Bw2 U2 Bw' U Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw' B U2 3Uw' F U2 R 3Fw' Bw B2 Lw D Rw F 3Uw' U Bw' D Bw R' L2 Fw2 Dw 3Fw F2 Rw2 Bw Dw D2 Uw 3Rw' R Dw





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



3Rw 3Lw' D2 B 3Bw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw2 3Dw Dw Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw D' Rw' L2 B2 3Lw D2 L2 Fw Uw' 3Rw' U2 3Rw' Bw2 3Lw2 F2 3Bw' 3Lw Bw' Fw Lw L2 3Uw' R' 3Bw Dw' D Uw2 U B 3Bw2 L' 3Fw' 3Rw Fw' L2 3Rw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw' D2 U Fw Dw2 Bw' 3Fw' U' Fw Uw L' 3Rw2 Uw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 D2 F2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Fw 3Bw' 3Uw' B Bw' F D' B' Dw' R F' Lw2 F Lw' 3Dw Rw2 R Dw 3Lw' R L2 3Uw D Dw2


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 7, 2018)

4x4 - 45.089
5x5 - 1:34.983 - .35 slower than my pb single lol
6x6 - 3:34.543
7x7 - 5:27.851


----------



## Billabob (Oct 7, 2018)

4x4 - 2:13.203
5x5 - 3:05.540 
6x6 - 4:50.482 Was going so well - could have been 4:30 but I did the wrong OLL


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 9, 2018)

My results
4x4 - 49.69
5x5 - 1:39.84
6x6 - 3:30.06
7x7 - 5:48.78

Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 45.08
2nd @cubeshepherd | 49.69
3rd @Billabob | 2:13.20

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 1:34.98
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:39.84
3rd @Billabob | 3:05.54

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:30.06
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 3:34.54
3rd @Billabob | 4:50.48

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 5:27.85
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5:48.78

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing



Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



B' Rw U Uw R D L2 Rw2 F' U Fw R Fw' F2 U2 Fw Rw2 F' B' Uw2 Fw B2 D F' B' U2 D R Uw2 F Rw D Rw' U' L U F B' U2 F'





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



B' U' R Uw' F2 D R' U' Rw' L2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw L' Fw B2 Bw L F2 B R' Uw' F' Bw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 B L Rw' Bw Fw2 D Bw Dw2 D' Bw2 B2 L' F2 R' Lw' Uw2 B' Fw' Lw L2 F' Rw' L2 U2 R' Rw





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' F R' Uw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Dw' U R F' Rw R F Dw2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw' U' F2 Lw 3Uw L2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 U Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' Bw R Fw2 F' Bw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw2 U Lw' Uw' 3Fw Dw' U' Lw Fw' R' F' L Lw D Uw Lw' U Rw2 F 3Uw2 L F' Fw' U Dw' Uw Bw' F R F L Lw U 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw Bw' Rw'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' F R' Uw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Dw' U R F' Rw R F Dw2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw' U' F2 Lw 3Uw L2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 U Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' Bw R Fw2 F' Bw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw2 U Lw' Uw' 3Fw Dw' U' Lw Fw' R' F' L Lw D Uw Lw' U Rw2 F 3Uw2 L F' Fw' U Dw' Uw Bw' F R F L Lw U 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw Bw' Rw'


----------



## Billabob (Oct 9, 2018)

4x4 - 2:08.286 I did one warmup solve before this and it was a 1:30, so that's a bit annoying
5x5 - 2:57.623
6x6 - 6:00.155


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 11, 2018)

My results


Spoiler



4x4 - 51.63
5x5 - 1:30.87
6x6 - 3:41.01
7x7 - 5:38.70


Yesterdays 4x4 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 51.63
2nd @Billabob | 2:08.28
3rd

Yesterdays 5x5 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:30.87
2nd @Billabob | 2:57.62
3rd

Yesterdays 6x6 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3:41.01
2nd @Billabob | 6:00.15
3rd

Yesterdays 7x7 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5:38.70
2nd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Spoiler: 4x4 scramble



Uw R' Uw' L2 R2 F2 D' R' F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L D Rw' F2 U' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw R' Fw2 R2 B Uw2 Fw Uw Rw' B2 Rw D L2 Fw2 D F2 L' U2 Uw2 Rw





Spoiler: 5x5 scramble



L' R' Uw2 U' D' Dw Fw2 F Dw Uw D Lw' F2 Fw' Dw F2 Lw L2 F' Rw2 Dw B' F Lw U Dw' Bw Dw' D Uw2 Fw Lw2 Bw L2 Uw' Bw L2 B D2 Dw' L' Fw2 R L Lw2 Dw2 U2 F Rw2 L' R Dw' U' L' Rw U' R2 Rw' Dw' Rw'





Spoiler: 6x6 scramble



D F D2 3Fw Lw Uw' Rw' F D 3Uw F2 3Uw Fw' Lw 3Fw' U 3Fw2 U L Fw2 B' 3Uw Lw2 Fw' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw Fw2 Bw Rw D' 3Fw 3Uw Fw' Lw 3Rw' B2 F2 Dw' Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw B2 D Bw' Fw2 L R' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' R' Rw2 3Uw' R 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw D U' Rw 3Rw' D2 Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' F2 Lw' Fw' B'





Spoiler: 7x7 scramble



Bw' 3Rw' B 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Fw Lw2 L Bw' L2 U' Fw' D Uw2 B2 Uw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw' L' D' 3Uw2 Bw L2 R B2 F Uw' Fw Rw' L2 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 F Bw' 3Dw' D2 3Lw' 3Rw' Uw D B D' L U' Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' Rw Fw' Rw' D F 3Uw2 U' B Uw2 B 3Dw2 3Bw L2 3Fw' Dw' B' 3Bw' Uw' Fw2 Rw F2 3Fw Lw' Uw2 R' D Uw' 3Fw U' D' Dw' Uw2 L D 3Dw F' Lw Fw2 R' L2 3Fw R' 3Dw Fw' R2 B 3Bw U2 Bw2 Dw


----------



## Billabob (Oct 11, 2018)

4x4 - 1:38.918 That's better 
5x5 - 3:26.759 Was going so well until LL! I got the worst possible case (OLL 19 + Z perm, coincidentally I'm learning all the OLL 19 1LLL cases at the moment but I hadn't gotten to this one yet)
6x6 - 5:04.903


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 24, 2018)

4x4- 44.84
5x5- 1:24.90
6x6-3:17.95


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 28, 2018)

4x4- 49.50
5x5- 1:42.07
6x6- 3:52.58
7x7- 5:28.75


----------

